# Bonnie's bruised Shell



## starjess81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is a link to some pictures of Bonnie's Shell from Clyde trying to mat with her...I had to seperate them...Will this heal on its own? I soak her daily, should I put any antibiotic cream on it or anti fungal?? This happened about 10 days ago...it looks worse now than it did...My poor pretty girl 
 I just love her and want her to be healthy!!

http://s1084.photobucket.com/albums/j417/starjess811/Bonnies Shell/


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 16, 2011)

I think she'll be fine she had a lot of brand new growth, and that's not as tough as old shell.


----------



## starjess81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Should i put anything on it or just soak her daily like i have been?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 16, 2011)

Poor Bonnie. Those darned Russians are just SO aggressive.


----------



## starjess81 (Dec 16, 2011)

I know I feel bad for her, she is so sweet. i just realized today that I was told at the pet store that they were greek tortoises and I realizes today i was told wrong, they are russians....I feel so dumb!


----------



## ascott (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow...if that marking is due to the other tortoise....why do you not give her a break and allow her individual space? you know that tortoise can cause grave injury to one another....regardless of their motives....right?

I would move her from being exposed to the other tortoise right away, heck you may have already done this and I just may have missed the thread... 

That is major stress being inflicted let alone painful, huh.


----------



## starjess81 (Dec 16, 2011)

I seperated them about 10 days ago but I took the pictures today....I'm pretty sure bruises get worse before they get better. They were tank mates at the store so I assumed they got along well...I guess that's what I get for assuming. I have been soaking her daily and setting out fresh veggies and greens, she hasn't eaten much and I know it takes time. I hope she will learn to trust me and her personality will shine!


----------



## l0velesly (Dec 16, 2011)

Man, such rough mating  
Just continue keep her away from him and let her heal. Let's hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## ascott (Dec 16, 2011)

Glad to year they have their own space.... I hope your tortoise has a speedy recovery for sure . How big in size are the tortoise?


----------



## starjess81 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I hope she gets well soon too. Ill post pictures. I'm so in love with my torts...lol


----------



## gsvitek (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd put betadine on a swab & apply it to the shell wound if it is seeping. It will scab after that and keep it from infecting. They put it on horses for injuries from fences.


----------



## starjess81 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok great idea! Thanks


----------

